# Perdido river



## Lyin Too (Aug 31, 2009)

Do you catfishermen ever see any ducks up in perdido river? What kind?


----------



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

Barley. Seen some *****,bob cats,deer,a black bear, opossums, snakes, but no ducks.


----------



## jakec (Oct 14, 2010)

damn sounds like i need to hunt there.


----------



## jakec (Oct 14, 2010)

is there any management land on perdido?


----------



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

jakec said:


> is there any management land on perdido?


I haven't a clue about that.


----------



## Hopin4aboat (Jul 5, 2009)

jakec said:


> is there any management land on perdido?


Yes both al and fl sides, but the fl side is quota only for everything


----------

